# Give A Way Staffy/kelpie



## bobchic (Mar 18, 2008)

My dog is the unfortuante victim of my change of circumstances

He is a happy dog just coming out of puppy stage (16mths)

Tar loves to play and can entertain himself all day. He gets along well with other dogs. He knows how to sit and wait for his food. He is very enthusiastic to go for walks on the lead.

I would like Tar to go to a good home. I will bring him to you, so he can check the surroundings and for you to view him. (Any where between Toowoomba and Brisbane. I live in the middle)

Tar came to me after being found by himself. His behaviour indicates he may have had a hard begining to life.(shying away from hands held high) I need to know he is going to a loving home.

He has his vacc and heart worm. Due to be desexed soon (unless given away sooner)

Please pm me if you have questions or are interested.

Sonia 

(Mods- I am not selling him. Is it ok for this thread? Can I make a donation to keep this active? I really need to find Tar a good home. Let me know)


----------



## venus (Mar 18, 2008)

You should get him desexed before trying to find him a new home.

There is also Dogzonline which is a dog forum, you might have more luck there.


----------



## bobchic (Mar 18, 2008)

[video=youtube;kMCkK59Yats]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMCkK59Yats[/video]

YouTube of him playing


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

UM its a film clip of a fly trap?


----------



## collins94 (Mar 18, 2008)

thats a video of a fly trap


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2008)

Gross.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

How big is he?


----------



## bobchic (Mar 18, 2008)

about 20kg... oops bout the fly trap... they are really good though... get them from bunnings


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

lol bobchic, i would say yes for sure but sadly i dont have a fence. not yet anyway.


----------



## bobchic (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.cruisingbrisbane.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=44138


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 18, 2008)

Fly traps ...... log in to a car website .......


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow. Fly traps and car websites probably won't help getting your dog rehomed.

I'd recommened (sp?) you desex your animal first, and then tell people where abouts you are from.


----------



## Forensick (Mar 18, 2008)

there are 2 youtube video... the other is a dog, she probably got the wrong




http://www.youtube.com/v/phRowG8RA8Q&hl=en


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi bobchic,

I can advertise him on Pet Rescue If you like, but he must be de sexed or they won't allow It

http://www.petrescue.com.au/?CFID=1292938&CFTOKEN=99838928

You can PM me If you like


----------



## Forensick (Mar 18, 2008)

he is AMAZINGLY cute tho....

my GF is making baby at the video still


----------



## bobchic (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah my net is stuffed and doing weird things... really sorry... and it wont let me go back to edit so i have to do another post..

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg314/smjonesphotography/?action=view&current=17022008.flv

maybe that will work...


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

Bobchic, Tar is so gorgeous!


----------



## bobchic (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank goodness I finally worked it out

Anyone who can provide a good home please let me know

I will be supplying a 8kg bag of supercoat with about 5 cans of dog food.

He also has a dog bed and toys to go with him (he is very fussy with his toys... I will explain this to the person who provides a good home)

Cheers
Sonia


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2008)

cute and clever, what an awesome dog!

good luck with finding him a new home!!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dog, good luck finding him a new home 

I would suggest desexing him first, though.


----------



## bobchic (Mar 19, 2008)

I will discuss desexing with anyone willing to take him on...

Thank you all for being so concerned


----------



## arielle (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww hes so cute! Its so sad how many dogs out there dont have homes. I really hope you find a good home for him. Good luck


----------



## thals (Mar 19, 2008)

damn he is an awesome dog, i wish i could take him on!! :cry: Am a pushover for any staffy type dog 

but already two dogs out the back though and dad's crackin it as is lol

Should find him a home no probs as he is adorable and looks to be a fun sweet natured dog!

All the best with rehoming 8)


----------



## bobchic (Mar 21, 2008)

Tar now has a new home. He is moving in on Saturday week.

Thank you for everyones interest. Hi new owner is very happy to have him stay

Cheers


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 21, 2008)

Best of luck Sonia, I am sure you have sourced a very good home for him


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 21, 2008)

yay for Tar


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck to Tar. I would have loved to take him but no fence at my place.


----------

